

Disputed Island Disappears Into Ocean - pw0ncakes
http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/indian-island-submerged_2010-03-25

======
yannis
_Scientists at the School of Oceanographic Studies at the university have
noted an alarming increase in the rate at which sea levels have risen over the
past decade in the Bay of Bengal._

 _Until 2000, the sea levels rose about 3 millimeters (0.12 inches) a year,
but over the last decade they have been rising about 5 millimeters (0.2
inches) annually, he said._

This is obviously bad reporting. Simple arithmetic:

    
    
           5 mm x 10 years = 50 mm (2.0 inches)
    

For 30 years

    
    
          3mm x 20 years + 5mm x 10 years = 110 mm (approximate 4.5 inches).
    

There is no way that an island would disappear because of 2.0 inches of water.
Low level islands disappear due to erosion very quickly (especially volcanic
ones). I actually remember reading in the SA sometime back of a case near NZ
or Australia.

~~~
brc
Spot on. There has to be other geological reasons for the island subsiding. A
_ripple_ has a wave height of 5mm.

I don't know how these stories are getting past editors and into news
reporting. It's like their brain switches off whenever they see something
remotely linked to 'global warming'.

------
darkrabbit
It's an estuary, good grief! It's a transient mud and sand bar not a block of
granite, they do this (disappear).

------
teilo
Add another dubious item to the list of things that global warming supposedly
causes.

I mean, come on, Weather Channel!. If you want people to take AGW seriously,
then clean house on your editorial board.

Edit: Looks like this is an AP article, which, of course, explains everything.
Sloppy to quote something so obviously wrong.

